# What Type Of Brake Controller To Buy?



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

Hello,

I just purchased a Ford King Ranch F150 4X4 and would linke to install a "great" brake controller... Can you please pass on your recommendations and are they easy to install... Oh yeah how much and where to buy.. I guess if I keep going I'll ask for someone to install it toooooooo

Thanks,
Casey


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Prodigy is the best.
It should be easy to install. There should be a brake control jumper in your glove compartment.

There should be a take out up under the IP to the right of the steering column. A diagram as to the exact location will be with the jumper.

Keith


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Here is a Prodigy link, it's on my after tax money mod list along with a lot of others









http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=7450&hl=

Bill.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Prodigy







Prodigy







Prodigy

The connector could also be up under the dash by the parking brake.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

*PRODIGY*


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hands down you'll hear the Prodigy over and over, the only brake controller that beats it in my book is the built in one on my F350. Best price on it is usually found at RVWholesalers.com right now its $94.99 with free shipping.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

what everybody has said

*prodigy*

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hands down the Prodigy. What were you using before?

Pricing should be somewhere around $80-$100, depending on local sales.

Would be interested in your feedback on the Prodigy over your old controler. I know it might be tough as you have a new TV as well, but just wondering.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> *PRODIGY*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I upgraded to a prodigy and it was the best thing that I did.

Thor


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Prodigy. Hands down best for the dollar.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > *PRODIGY*Â
> ...


Same here









Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Me Too!!!

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't have to say it, but I will anyway....Tekonsha Prodigy!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We have the Prodigy...you should, too.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Go with the Prodigy and get the optional Ford cable. With that cable all you have to do is plug one end into the truck and the other into the Prodigy. It couldn't be easier and RV Wholesalers has them for $11.25.


----------



## USCGCPO (Nov 4, 2005)

I also believe in the prodigy, and I picked one up on e-bay for about $50. It was a brand-new unit when I purchased it, too.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

prodigy. 'nuff said.









scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ya get that Prodigy controller yet? I think you got a clear message on our thoughts on this topic.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok I will throw you another option. I can't compare it to the Prodigy but it does do what it advertises.

BrakeSmart


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

BlueWedge said:


> Ok I will throw you another option. I can't compare it to the Prodigy but it does do what it advertises.
> 
> BrakeSmart
> [snapback]89675[/snapback]​


 yeah, if you want to spend 3 or 4 hundred dollars. then definately thats the one you want. 
some people are willing to spend 3k on a hensley and never look back.

darrel


----------

